

Wolfram Alpha Changes Its Name - vlad
http://blog.wolframalpha.com/2011/04/01/wolframalpha-changes-its-name/

======
mambodog
_groan_

------
mhiceoin
Surely Wolfram|BETA would have been more effective. Bieber ruined it for me.

------
bunchesofdonald
Really?

